# Which foot forward and what angle???



## G2309 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sounds like your pretty ambidextrous I suggest you choose one foot to have forward till you can link turns confidently in that direction then start practicing switch.
To start with I had a +15 front foot -3 back. It is definatelygood to pay attention to the biding set up of the board. The shop should be able to show you how to adjust them, take a screwdriver next time. are you having another trip this year?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks both for the response.

It snowed for the first time in years yesterday so I bought a beginners board with some bindings and I am going to have a play today.

I think I am left foot forward as I generally feel more comfortable in the fall line with this foot. When I am on my rightfoot I feel like I might catch my heel edge and hit my head.

I am going away again in March so hopefully I will get some more practise in then.

I hear what you are saying about bringing the board around too quickly. I think you are right. I dont think I am concentrating enough on what both my feet are doing. I think because I can make really sharp turns on my heel edge I expect the same with my toe. 

Do you think working on your bodys flexibility helps as well. Turning to a heel edge feels very natural whereas toe edge doesnt. My body generally doesnt want to go with the flow.

Thanks again for the responses!

Kelly


----------

